# new Signature K-9 sleeve



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I wanted to mention the new sleeves that Signature K-9 has. When I was with the company we started making our own equipment and as with anything new, we had our problems. Over the past couple years the quality has been improving with every new piece. Last night I stopped by the shop to take a look at their latest sleeve designs. I will say without a doubt the new trial sleeve that i picked up is one of the nicest trial sleeves I have ever seen. Very light weight and fast, super comfortable, it just feels like a natural extention of your arm, the bite bar is perfectly positioned with the handle, and the fit and finish and quality of craftmanship is perfect. 
I also picked up two of their new puppy development sleeves / targeting cuffs and they too are excellent. Totally new suit material that is much stronger than the original material. These guys are really getting it right now!
I want to add that i am in no way affiliated with the company anymore, so I have no vested interest in posting this. I only wanted to let everyone know that their new sleeves are amoung the best in the industry now. 
If you are in the market for a new trial sleeve I would highly reccomend the new 9601 sleeve. it is a great piece!
I also saw some of their new harness designs and their new suit, all are much improved form the earlier models. Keep up the great work guys! It is nice to have real working dog people making the stuff that we all need.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I second what Mike says. I just picked up the Sig K9 trial sleeve( 9601) last week and was pleasantly surprised.I broke it in that night I got, put it on four of hardest biting dogs we had at the club that night and loved the feel, bite bar angle the handle, did not have to move it myself. I will be buying a right hand version as well the first of the new year. I like to support companies that make products in the USA, so Sig K9 will be getting my business.. Merry X-mas to all.

Mario


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice, Sig K-9 should go Germany, really. I imported products from them yet but the tax here is a killer.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Mike what are you seeing as a difference compared to other products out there. Feeling, compression pressure, from what you see does it look like you will get more longevity ,etc...


----------



## Matt Akenhead (Dec 13, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks Mike. I have been working on updating everything and trying to come up with some new equipment. There dosn't seem to be a whole lot of intivation anymore with training equipment... I think people get comfortable with what already works ok.. I guess I get bored too fast and try to come up with something new even if its just a material up date.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Matt Akenhead said:


> Just wanted to say thanks Mike. I have been working on updating everything and trying to come up with some new equipment. There dosn't seem to be a whole lot of intivation anymore with training equipment... I think people get comfortable with what already works ok.. I guess I get bored too fast and try to come up with something new even if its just a material up date.


Matt, maybe you can answer my above question that I asked Mike better, being that your the owner of the company.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Mike what are you seeing as a difference compared to other products out there. Feeling, compression pressure, from what you see does it look like you will get more longevity ,etc...


I think it combines the features of many great sleeves that I like. It is hard to explain, like when you pick up a Snap On hand tool and compare it to a Craftsman hand tool........there is a difference.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Any more real world feedback on the new bitesuit?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> I think it combines the features of many great sleeves that I like. It is hard to explain, like when you pick up a Snap On hand tool and compare it to a Craftsman hand tool........there is a difference.


Good analogy. Aside from the apparent difference in quality, the difference is in balance (as in the tool doesn't work against you when you use it but rather becomes an extension of sort from or of you). Don't know about sleeves but I've done enough wrenching to know the difference you speak of and I assume that's roughly what you mean.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: 
Nice, Sig K-9 should go Germany, really. I imported products from them yet but the tax here is a killer.

Try getting crushed by the Euro/dollar difference.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> I second what Mike says. I just picked up the Sig K9 trial sleeve( 9601) last week and was pleasantly surprised.I broke it in that night I got, put it on four of hardest biting dogs we had at the club that night and loved the feel, bite bar angle the handle, did not have to move it myself. I will be buying a right hand version as well the first of the new year. I like to support companies that make products in the USA, so Sig K9 will be getting my business.. Merry X-mas to all.
> 
> Mario


 
Well, I haven't gotten this sleeve from SK9, however like to say these guys are dog people and understand when you ask them something. That means alot, especially when you call some company and it takes you three or four people of transfering to get you a half ass answer or they take a message. These guys have background and are very familiar in most sport venues and Law Enforcement. If they don't have it, they will either build it or give you their best reference for it. You don't get that from many other companies, dog equipment or anything else for that matter.

Thanks SK9 and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> I want to add that i am in no way affiliated with the company anymore, so I have no vested interest in posting this. I only wanted to let everyone know that their new sleeves are amoung the best in the industry now.


Psh Mike -- you arent fooling me...you're fishing for some Pumpkin Cream Cheese Roll arent you [-( :twisted: :wink:

Thanks for the kind comments, and Happy Holidays to ya'll!!!!

~Cate


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm lucky enough to live near the SK9 guys! They are top notch in service & knowing what you need for the job. Plus it's an added bonus to get to go there, spend some $ and talk dogs.  Always more than glad to help out with any training questions too. Ya can't beat that.
Keep up the good work & I look forward to my new puppy harness!


----------

